
Bozon.cc: a secure data organizer You can trust - bozon_cc
https://bozon.cc
======
jfowl
I must admit that "first reason to trust us: it wil be open source in the
future" doesn't sound trustworthy.

What are the blockers for releasing the source now? When do you plan to
release it?

~~~
bozon_cc
good question, thanks. I think, next year. Main blocker is a code quality. A
code will be refactored.

------
bozon_cc
features: complete client-side encryption; safe messages transfer; hierarchy
via nested folders; sync mode; files as attachments (encrypted too).

------
petr111
there's an interesting idea. looks like windows explorer, but more cleaner
interface :-) 2 passwords it's not very useful i suppose.

